# 2009-2010 Season: Player of the Game



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #1*​
*92














99*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*9/15 shooting, 8/10 free throws, 26 points, 13 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 2 turnovers

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ANDREW BYNUM​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #2*​
*94














80*

*Player of the Game: Shannon Brown*








*5/7 shooting (2/3 threes), 12 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 0 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #3*​
*110














118*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*15/29 shooting (1/2 threes), 10/11 free throws, 41 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 5 steals, 3 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #4*​
*101














98*

*Player of the Game: Ron Artest*








*6/8 shooting (2/3 threes), 6/8 free throws, 20 points, 3 rebounds, 6 assists, 5 steals, 4 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #5*​
*103














102*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*15/30 shooting (0/3 threes), 11/15 free throws, 41 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals, 2 turnovers​*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #6*​
*98














114*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*19/30 shooting, 3/4 free throws, 41 points, 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 0 turnovers

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LAMAR ODOM​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #7*​
*88














104*

*Player of the Game: Shannon Brown*








*6/8 shooting (3/4 threes), 15 points, 2 assists, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #8*​
*102














121*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*13/18 shooting, 0/3 free throws, 26 points, 1 assist, 3 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #9*​
*79














105*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*8/13 shooting, 3/3 free throws, 19 points, 15 rebounds, 1 block, 3 turnovers

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RON ARTEST​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #10*​
*91














101*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*8/12 shooting, 5/7 free throws, 21 points, 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 5 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #11*​
*93














106*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*17/29 shooting (1/3 threes), 5/5 free throws, 40 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #12*​
*93














108*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*9/15 shooting, 6/6 free throws, 24 points, 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #13*​
*85














101*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*9/11 shooting, 7/7 free throws, 25 points, 9 rebounds, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #14*​
*90














100*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*14/20 shooting (1/4 threes), 5/7 free throws, 25 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #15*​
*130














97*

*Player of the Game: Shannon Brown*








*6/8 shooting (2/2 threes), 3/4 free throws, 17 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 0 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #16*​
*87














106*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*11/17 shooting (5/8 threes), 3/5 free throws, 30 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 4 turnovers

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SHANNON BROWN​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #17*​
*99














110*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*9/10 shooting, 3/4 free throws, 21 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #18*​
*107














108*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/25 shooting (2/3 threes), 7/8 free throws, 33 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #19*​
*88














108*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*9/16 shooting (2/4 threes), 6/8 free throws, 26 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #20*​
*77














101*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*10/19 shooting (1/3 threes), 6/8 free throws, 26 points, 6 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #21*​
*92














104*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*8/14 shooting, 1/1 free throws, 17 points, 20 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steals, 1 block, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #22*​
*94














102*

*Player of the Game: Pau Gasol*








*6/11 shooting, 4/5 free throws, 16 points, 20 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #23*​
*96














87*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*15/26 shooting (1/5 threes), 11/15 free throws, 42 points, 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 8 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #24*​
*107














106*

*Players of the Game: Kobe Bryant & Pau Gasol*








*13/28 shooting (1/3 threes), 12/12 free throws, 39 points, 7 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 7 turnovers​*







*9/15 shooting (0/1 threes), 8/9 free throws, 26 points, 22 rebounds (career high), 4 assists, 1 steal, 4 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #25*​
*103














84*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*12/23 shooting (1/5 threes), 4/6 free throws, 29 points, 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #26*​
*93














81*

*Player of the Game: Ron Artest*








*4/10 shooting (1/4 threes), 5/6 free throws, 14 points, 5 rebounds, 9 assists, 6 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #27*​
*108














111*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*14/26 shooting (0/3 threes), 12/14 free throws, 40 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #28*​
*102














87*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*11/32 shooting (1/3 threes), 12/12 free throws, 35 points, 9 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #29*​
*112














103*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*16/30 shooting (4/8 threes), 2/2 free throws, 38 points, 7 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #30*​
*103














118*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*14/26 shooting (1/5 threes), 5/6 free throws, 34 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #31*​
*118














124*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*13/27 shooting (2/6 threes), 16/16 free throws, 44 points, 4 rebounds, 11 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #32*​
*108














109*

*Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant*








*13/27 shooting (5/7 threes), 8/11 free throws, 39 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #33*​
*96














131*

*Player of the Game: Jordan Farmar*








*8/14 shooting (6/8 threes), 2/2 free throws, 24 points, 1 rebound, 1 assist, 2 steals, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #34*​
*79














88*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*7/10 shooting (0/1 threes), 3/3 free throws, 17 points, 19 rebounds, 9 assists, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #35*​
*91














102*

*Player of the Game: Shannon Brown*








*6/10 shooting (1/3 threes), 2/2 free throws, 15 points, 1 rebound, 2 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #36*​
*98














107*

*Player of the Game: Lamar Odom*








*7/9 shooting (1/2 threes), 0/1 free throws, 15 points, 13 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #37*​
*77














95*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*7/14 shooting, 3/3 free throws, 17 points, 18 rebounds, 3 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #38*​
*85














105*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*11/23 shooting, 1/1 free throws, 23 points, 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game #39*​
*100














95*

*Player of the Game: Andrew Bynum*








*8/11 shooting, 6/7 free throws, 23 points, 11 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 turnovers​*


----------

